# Poodle Breeder



## Muffin1998 (May 14, 2021)

Hey everyone

Still patiently waiting on my puppy 😭
I made a post a while ago about a breeder that I met through Facebook. For obvious reasons, I quickly cut ties with them and thought that I had since found a reputable breeder (btw, thank you everyone for all your advice and feedback!). However, upon further research, I'm seeing tons of threads about them (Family Affair Standard Poodles). I'm honestly extremely worried. Talk about backyard breeding, tons of health issues, and lack of socialization are just a couple of common themes I'm seeing. This is my first poodle purchase and while I read up on a book recommended to me by one of y'all, I'm still learning. Has anyone here purchased a puppy from them? Both good and bad experiences are welcome.

I'm under a bit of stress because my mom is purchasing a puppy from the same breeder and at the same time. Since the beginning, I've been very hesitant and at times pessimistic about this whole situation. She didn't even think to ask about genetic testing, socialization, registration, etc.. so it's hard for me to find comfort in her reassurance about my concerns. I know she's excited and has waited a long time, but I'm trying to be smart about what type of breeder I will support.

I was also in contact with a different breeder. This is their facebook page: Log In or Sign Up to View .They told me they wouldn't have another litter until Nov/Dec, but I'm more than willing to wait if it means my puppy will be healthy. What do y'all think about them? Looks like the babies live with them and are well socialized beforehand.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

One thing to keep in mind is that you’re learning a lot right now. That’s a big job! You’re figuring out what you want, what you don’t want, what super poodle savvy folks recommend and what world renowned dog experts like Dr. Ian Dunbar recommend, too. These are folks who know what they’re talking about. These are folks you should listen to.

Don’t rush the learning process by getting too attached to breeders just yet. At the very least, you should have a solid list of criteria first, ideally divided into “must haves” and “wish list” items. Once you’ve got that ironed out, it will be _much_ easier to narrow down your list of breeders to those who tick your most important boxes.

I know it’s tempting, but this is not a process you want to rush. You’re right to pump the brakes. Anyone who wants a dog _right this second_ is better off going to a shelter than purchasing a purebred dog from someone who treats them like product to be moved rather than living, breathing examples of a breed they love and want to preserve.

That’s not a critique of any specific breeder, by the way. But I rushed my own puppy-buying process and the amount of sweat, tears, and money that went into her first year..... Yowza. Poodles are already a full-time job. If you want a puppy that needs to be rehabilitated, go to a shelter. Save a life. That’s my best advice.

Oh, and on the topic of advice.... Filter your sources carefully. Don’t look for reassurances. Look for facts and seek out educated opinions. I’ve got lots of opinions on cars. Heck, I own a car! But I don’t have a _clue_ what I’m talking about. So you probably don’t want me to help you pick one out if you’re concerned about anything beyond colour. Lol.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Unfortunately PtP is correct, pets are being treated as a commodity. Impulse buy.
My first poodle had a freak accident and I had to put her down the age of 8, I was devastated. I had another puppy three days later from a byb her name is Beatrice, you can read my threads about her her temperament is amazing, but health wise she is a train wreck, in 7 years I have paid $22,000 in vet bills. Bad knees, kidney disease, umbilical hernia repair and lastly terminal cancer. I didn't rescue this dog, I paid a breeder money for her. I am making sure she has the best life she can.
My last poodle a boy I got from a reputable breeder, sure he cost $2500 but other than normal expenses and him being idiot as a puppy, I have paid very little in vet bills. My boy is beautiful and healthy.
I am not rich, nor do I have pet insurance.
I cannot have another dog in my life through what my Girl has through.
Take your time finding your poodle
It is better to lose a deposit than to deal with heart ache


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

My guess would be that you didn’t hear about Family Affair through the PCA breeder referral resource. Try calling them.








PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America


On this page...Breeder Referral ContactsPCA National Breeder Members Lists Breeder Referral Contacts Breeder referral West of the Mississippi: Mary OlundPhone: (415) 457-4648Send email to: [email protected] calls from 9:00 AM to 5:00 PM Pacific time Breeder referral...




poodleclubofamerica.org


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Looking at the Facebook page you linked, my advice is: I think a very easy rule of thumb to follow with weeding out greeders and bybs is if puppies are what they feature first, run! Reputable breeders are most proud and focused on their adults and what they’re accomplishing in the world, they then use those adults to hopefully create a better new generation but a Ive never seen a reputable breeder exclusively focus on those puppies except updates for a specific litter’s progress and even then you’ll see plenty of photos about how momma is doing.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Phaz23 said:


> Looking at the Facebook page you linked, my advice is: I think a very easy rule of thumb to follow with weeding out greeders and bybs is if puppies are what they feature first, run! Reputable breeders are most proud and focused on their adults and what they’re accomplishing in the world, they then use those adults to hopefully create a better new generation but a Ive never seen a reputable breeder exclusively focus on those puppies except updates for a specific litter’s progress and even then you’ll see plenty of photos about how momma is doing.


Wow! What a great perspective! I’d never considered that and it makes perfect sense. Thank you.


----------



## Fluffy Poodle 4 (Nov 29, 2020)

@Phaz23 made a great point about showcasing puppies instead of adults. Another thing is, I can find no evidence about any health testing done. From your original post, it sounds like you are learning that health testing is an important thing to take into consideration. When I could not find any evidence of health testing on their Facebook page, I looked up their kennel name on OFA to see if I could find anything there. I only found 2 poodles (a make and a female) registered on OFA in a search for "rolling hills": the male had a patella and a cardiac exam in 2020, the female had a hip exam in 2005. I will say that it is possible that their breeding dogs may not have "rolling hills" in their registered name, but it does make me question how much they actually health test their dogs. As @PeggyTheParti said, "Don't look for reassurances. Look for facts." I don't see many facts listed on their page and that is one thing that automatically turns me off. 

One place to start looking for reputable breeders is the Breeders Listed By Location Thread here on PoodleForum. It gives a basic starting list of know reputable breeders, their state, and their variety (standard, mini, toy). It also has great information on some great questions to ask of any breeder you find to determine whether they may be a reputable breeder or not. Finally, it gives links to parent clubs (like PCA mentioned above) where prospective buyers can get a list of breeders to check out. As was mentioned earlier, decide what things are important to you and what you may be willing to compromise on and use those lists to narrow down your options. Don't be afraid to make a spreadsheet (what nerd would do that though? Jk, I did🤓🙋‍♀️) with those priorities and sort through your options. Sometimes it can be a lot of information to take in and may feel overwhelming. One thing I've seen mentioned repeated on this forum is to find the perfect breeder for you and they will make sure you end up with the perfect puppy for you. You'll get there eventually. Hang in there, keep doing your research, and you will end up with the perfect puppy for you.


----------

